# Does L-Tyrosine Help?



## Mucho (Oct 14, 2009)

I take Zoloft to help me relax more and combat my OCD symptoms but I've noticed it seems to "dumb" me down. I can't focus, I get forgetful and I'm clumsy. I'm sure some of that is stress related but I think zoloft sort of makes my brain not work so well =/ Soo, could L-Tyrosine make me focus better?


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, for me when I tried adding L-Tyrosine 1000mg to any SSRI it just made me more apathetic and tired. I only noticed a tiny difference in it while I was off all anti-depressants. 

I don't know if you've tried Magnesium (chelated) that seemed to bring me a very energized effect to me and allowed me to focus more but I only tried that while I was off all anti-depressants. Still, you could give it a go I suppose. But be sure to check for any interactions before doing so.


----------



## Mucho (Oct 14, 2009)

RockiNToM said:


> Unfortunately, for me when I tried adding L-Tyrosine 1000mg to any SSRI it just made me more apathetic and tired. I only noticed a tiny difference in it while I was off all anti-depressants.
> 
> I don't know if you've tried Magnesium (chelated) that seemed to bring me a very energized effect to me and allowed me to focus more but I only tried that while I was off all anti-depressants. Still, you could give it a go I suppose. But be sure to check for any interactions before doing so.


Okay thanks, I actually wanted to try prozac. Is prozac useful with stress and focus at all?


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mucho said:


> Okay thanks, I actually wanted to try prozac. Is prozac useful with stress and focus at all?


YES YES YES, absolutely. Probably more so than any other drug on here. There's just one catch, only in a small minority of good responders. Read my posts on Prozac and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## josie8888 (Nov 26, 2011)

L-trosine and b vitamins complex!!! With a added b1 thiamin.... All b vitamins calm the nerves and ive defo been more allert from day 1 ........ 100% x


----------



## DMOIK (Nov 9, 2011)

I have take l-tyrosine with mixed results but take that with a grain of salt cause MDMA doesn't give me any sense of euphoria.

I was just writing to say that you can get l-tyrosine in bulk and though it is not water soluble you can still make a very easy-to-take solution.
I take 71g of l-tyrosine and add it to a 710ml bottle and then I use a medicine-cup and pour out 5-10ml (after shaking well) of milk-but-tasteless liquid with 500-1000mg of l-tyrosine.

It is pretty nifty, I add it to small amounts of coffee or energy drinks for friends and it REALLY perks them up when they are sluggish too.

N-acetyl l-tyrosine is in 5-hour energy BTW


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

from experience of mine it decresead anxiety and increased aggressive thoughts, so overall i think its useful


----------

